
John Yudkin: the man who tried to warn us about sugar - stretchwithme
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/dietandfitness/10634081/John-Yudkin-the-man-who-tried-to-warn-us-about-sugar.html
======
Zenst
There is nothing wrong with sugar, or fat. It is the combination that in many
food products leads to issues.

Nice program on the real issues here:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03t8r4h](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03t8r4h)

Been disected in debate here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/1whwlp/bbc_horizon_doc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/1whwlp/bbc_horizon_documentary_on_high_fat_vs_high_sugar/)

But anything not in moderation will cause issues and one day even bottled
water will have a warning label that drinking too much can cause death.

I will agree sugar can be bad and soft drinks can and do more damage to teeth
than cigarettes and yet you see pictures of bad teeth as a health warning on
cigarette packets. Now if a can of cola also had a picture of bad teeth as a
warning, how would that go down I wonder.

